# Alternatives to headstones in graveyards.



## Mrs. Doyle (11 Mar 2014)

I'm looking for options other than headstones for graves and came across these Companion Bronze Grave Markers.  Needless to say they are not an option to purchase (American) and the bronze plaque might disappear   A plain slab of marble with inscription might be better?

Anyone buy something similar or any other opinions as the headstones just don't appeal any longer?


----------



## STEINER (11 Mar 2014)

They are nice items and easy to steal also.

If you buy a similar item, do you want it flat where the headstone would be or at an incline there?

You could get any piece of stone inscribed and lay flat on the ground so that a lawnmower etc would pass over it.  I think laying a flat inscribed memorial given the Irish weather would mean the lettering would be prone to damage, mould etc as the water wouldn't run off as with a vertical stone.


----------



## so-crates (11 Mar 2014)

Flat, horizontal stone has been used as grave markers in Ireland in several places and certainly if you wander any reasonably old graveyard you will soon see the damage wrought by the Irish weather on the writing on a flat tablet or table. Mould isn't really an issue on stone, but lichen will colonise it eventually.

If you wanted something small and neat like the plaque but in stone, why not just ask a mason to do exactly that? A sloped writing surface with the memorial inscribed on the stone? There maybe limitations as to how small it can be made in stone though and a sloped surface would be far more subject to the wear and tear of Irish rain than a vertical one.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (12 Mar 2014)

STEINER said:


> If you buy a similar item, do you want it flat where the headstone would be or at an incline there?



Hi Steiner/so-crates,

Came across this also http://www.affordable-markers.com/slants.html

The particular graveyard would be most suited to a slanted stone.  Might have a word with a few stonemasons and see if they can give some prices.


----------



## STEINER (12 Mar 2014)

Mrs. Doyle said:


> Hi Steiner/so-crates,
> 
> Came across this also http://www.affordable-markers.com/slants.html
> 
> The particular graveyard would be most suited to a slanted stone.  Might have a word with a few stonemasons and see if they can give some prices.



Hi, the slanted ones are nice and if that suits you, go for it.


----------

